# Has vaping helped your mental health



## Stranger (26/8/20)

This thought popped into my head and I thought that maybe it would be worth a discussion. 

When I smoked, I was bad. I could never go anywhere without knowing I had my smokes and a backup. Going without a smoke or even worse, knowing I could not smoke used to really agitate me. I know my nicotine dependency has come down in the time I have been vaping, but still, I have found that vaping during lock down helped to keep me calm and on track.

I was lucky in that I managed to have a good deal of DIY stock on hand and that I also scored some nic along the way, so I never went without. If I got really bored I could always go build some coils which was also cathartic.

Now being allowed out, I find I have to pack a mod and tank and have a backup, same old habits. The thing is, to date I have never had to use the backup (touch wood) and don't have that dedicated smoking habit. You know that one where you had to go outside and have a smoke and woe betide anyone that interfered with that time. Now a quick pull satisfies the urge.

Knowing that I can vape and get my nic fix, which is mostly what it is all about, has helped keep me sane all these months. Has it done the same for you ?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## LeislB (26/8/20)

Absolutely! I absolutely love vaping and it has grown into a relaxing hobby for me. I love mixing juices and trying new things. Another point to add is the company that this forum and the whatsapp groups I belong to have meant so much to me. I find the vaping community incredibly friendly and generous with their time and knowledge. I take my vape with me everywhere I go and it kind of feels like a safety blanket.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (26/8/20)

My hobby and my joy. I live in the arse end of the middle of nowhere, no restaurants or movies or anything like that for fun here. Vaping not only saved my from probably the same fate as my granny who died from emphysema but I've made friends with all you fine folk, and as there is no one where I live an online friend is very much a real friend to me!

Im not a fan of television so I don't have one of those, my little bit of spare time is on art and the art of DIY juice 

Vaping is more than a nicotine fix, it's a hobby, a community, a lifestyle and some joy in my otherwise very lonely life

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## DavyH (26/8/20)

Yep. I struggled with depression for years and smoking goes some way towards alleviating the symptoms and, more importantly, the onset. I'd been vaping on and off for a few years, but never exclusively until that monster (if anyone wonders why I hate her so much, now you know) wielded the ban hammer.

So, yeah. Vaping probably saved my life and definitely saved my mental state.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8 | Can relate 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I like in the arse



I presume that you mean live in the arse end rather than like in .....? 

I agree that vaping is a great hobby with the benefit of a nic fix.

During lock-down I dropped my nic to 1mg from 2.5mg. I had no problem doing this. I have stayed there even although it would be possible to increase the nic now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (26/8/20)

Hi Puff, I see this comment a lot as well as my own experience. It appears that the Brits know how to do a decent study. They staunchly stand by their research that vaping reduces nicotine dependency.

In saying that they have a national health service that is not dependent on insurance contributions

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## alex1501 (26/8/20)

"Has vaping helped your mental health"

Switching from smoking to vaping made me feel liberated, much stronger, even a great deal healthier and happier, but overal no, nothing can really sort that mess out.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Room Fogger (26/8/20)

All I can say that I’m a better person to be around now, whether I have vaped or not, and this was not the case when I haven’t had a smoke or 2 for some time. My nic has come down to 2mg, and I even sometimes vape 0 mg without looking for a wall to climb. I decided to keep on going on the nic as it does stimulate the brain, a good thing in my case, but I don’t feel the dependency on it that much any more.

Had to drive to Polokwane short while ago with someone, no problem, did enjoy my vape once we got there, but it wasn’t like when I smoked, having to keep pulling over or chaining it if in my own car. Again when returning, two or three draws before the return trip and all was well, the driver survived the trip!

Yes I Vape a lot some days, and others I’ll do the minimum, some evening it’s chain vaping, other nights it the odd pull or two. But I think it’s kept me sane in this lockdown as well by giving me something to do with my hands.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (26/8/20)

It used to, but not now. When I first started vaping, I vaped from about sunset only. I looked forward to that time of the day when I could relax on the deck with my vape and my dog. It was special. 

Nowadays, I vape out of habit - just as I used to smoke out of habit. I need to make a conscious effort to focus on my vaping and the enjoyment and then - and only then - will it help my mental state.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (26/8/20)

I can relate to what @Stranger described

When I smoked I got agitated if I didn’t have a smoke for about 40mins. Going to the shopping centre or out to non smokers I would go outside once every 30/40 mins for a cig. I got irritable if I didn’t have a chance to have a cig.

However, with vaping I feel far less like that. I can go for a few hours if need be without a vape, sometimes I forget to even think about it. I don’t feel as dependent on it like I was on the smokes - and that makes me feel good. Liberating in a sense. I can easily go out for a short trip now without my vape, I don’t turn back to go fetch if I forgot it. That would never have happened with cigs.

the hobby side of vaping has been fantastic and some of the people I have met in vaping are great friends. 

Overalll I’d say I am more relaxed and at ease since I switched to vaping. So it’s been a winner for me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/8/20)

I dont know, all I know is this is the only site I ever seen a thriving thread about mental health issues

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## LeislB (26/8/20)

I have chronic depression which I take meds for. Unfortunately it's a genetic condition and no escaping it. The vaping does definitely help take the edge off, whether it's psychological or real doesn't matter. I love the different flavours and learning about the ins and outs of a new tank. It stimulates me mentally and physically and I'm in a happier place. I don't stink, I'm not out of breath, it's a great experience.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## takes (26/8/20)

After the initial costs my state of mind became better, even with the stress of short time and short pay hanging around and my loved ones that tested positive, I found an escape in the world of flavours, rebuilding and of course DIY mixing. The fact that as my wife describes it, "not having to kiss an ashtray anymore" also had a positive effect on my relationship. So yes, Vaping helped me mentally and physically

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (26/8/20)

LeislB said:


> I have chronic depression which I take meds for. Unfortunately it's a genetic condition and no escaping it. The vaping does definitely help take the edge off, whether it's psychological or real doesn't matter. I love the different flavours and learning about the ins and outs of a new tank. It stimulates me mentally and physically and I'm in a happier place. I don't stink, I'm not out of breath, it's a great experience.



I too suffer from chronic, genetic depression @LeislB but I'm afraid vaping doesn't help - if only it did. Need some vapeable anti-depressants - and perhaps one day in the future we'll have that!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (26/8/20)

So many people have said that they've decreased their nic, or that they can go without nic for long periods where necessary without becoming agitated, but I can't! That's why I never, ever, go out without something to vape e.g. before going into Spar I have a puff. When I return to my car, I have a puff. And woe betide anyone or anything that gets between me and my puff!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger (26/8/20)

Hooked said:


> So many people have said that they've decreased their nic, or that they can go without nic for long periods where necessary without becoming agitated, but I can't! That's why I never, ever, go out without something to vape e.g. before going into Spar I have a puff. When I return to my car, I have a puff. And woe betide anyone or anything that gets between me and my puff!!



In the end what is best is what works for you @Hooked , and “bogger die res van ons” ,.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## fbb1964 (26/8/20)

As an ex smoker I can certainly relate to all mentioned. Not only am I a lot healthier than in a very long time smoking I saved an enormous amount of $s ditching the stinkies. The funny thing is, and most ex smokers can relate to this perhaps, running out of smokes and desperately needing to buy smokes, I experienced that same feeling for the first time having anxiety when I heard about this vape nic ban in AU. Omg what now and I freaked out. And I spoke to a receptionist at a DRs appointment that also vapes being an ex smoker herself. We both laughed about the initial reaction and the need to immediately stock up on nic. So that craving to support the habit stays the same as smoking to get your nic fix. The one added benefit is my wife has asthma and even thought never smoking in the house or car not once has she had an asthma attack since I started vaping. It improved both of our health..

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X704F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## LeislB (26/8/20)

Hooked said:


> So many people have said that they've decreased their nic, or that they can go without nic for long periods where necessary without becoming agitated, but I can't! That's why I never, ever, go out without something to vape e.g. before going into Spar I have a puff. When I return to my car, I have a puff. And woe betide anyone or anything that gets between me and my puff!!


My husband wants me to decrease the nicotine I use. I used to vape 3mg and now down to 2, I hope he doesn't bring it up again. I find if I'm stressed or anxious that having a puff on my vape seems to sooth me and that's at least something.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/8/20)

You mix your own juice @LeislB . He should have no idea what strength nic you use. IMO you should vape at the nic level you feel most comfortable with. If vaping is not satisfying you may return to smoking and no one wants that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8


----------



## LeislB (27/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You mix your own juice @LeislB . He should have no idea what strength nic you use. IMO you should vape at the nic level you feel most comfortable with. If vaping is not satisfying you may return to smoking and no one wants that.



I'm way too honest, learnt that from my dad. I'm fine on 2mg. Will NEVER go back to smoking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (27/8/20)

Well I am glad this thread has helped people. Mental health is so taboo (thankfully not as much as it used to be) that a lot of people shy away from expressing. I am glad you did because of the ripple effect and that we approached the thread with dignity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Christos (27/8/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I dont know, all I know is this is the only site I ever seen a thriving thread about mental health issues

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------

